# CPC-A Seeks job



## cmalady (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been a credentialed coder for 3 yrs. (CPC-A) still.  Have had no  prospect for an entry level job in the Tri-Cities, TN area.  

Any one have any suggestions.  I do have 5 years experience in a medical office as a Medical Assistant.

HELP!

Beth Williams. CMA CPC-A


----------



## cingram (Aug 3, 2012)

Start calling staffing agenices. And also look at craigslist daily. Thats a big one because its free advertising for the company.


----------

